# IGP3 dire and dam



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

What are things one would expect from a top competition breeding? How would the puppy's energy level be? How would you house the puppy ? Every little thing you can think of would be good. The more info the better.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hoytn said:


> What are things one would expect from a top competition breeding? How would the puppy's energy level be? How would you house the puppy ? Every little thing you can think of would be good. The more info the better.




This depends on the individual dogs being bred. Not the titles the dogs achieved.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I assume the breeder would be the best way to find these things out? So how does one prepare for a top competitive puppy?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, I have a son of a world champion laying on the floor next to me. And a daughter of an FCI Bundesseiger laying next to him. 

Two very different energy levels. Very different dogs. 

Don't overthink this.  Just enjoy your puppy. Train the puppy as he/she needs to be trained.


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

I still have Luna and I am going to just let it go where it goes but I am asking for future knowledge.


----------



## Femfa (May 29, 2016)

I think the more important question is what you want from the dog, just speaking from anecdotal experience. Do you care more about sport titles and having a dog that will excel? Or do you care more about what happens off the field?


----------

